# Sig P320 Frame Wear



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

I've read a couple P320 reviews stating the polymer has a "cheap" feel to it in comparison to others, and also read that it shows wear very quickly. I know, I know, the frame costs only around $50 to replace, but if it shows wear too soon it would get my panties in a bind. Being somewhat OCD, I like to keep my guns looking as good as I do. :anim_lol: Besides, that's $50 that could go toward ammo, and I wouldn't want to replace the frame every year. So I'm looking to hear from some of you who have actual experience with this polymer. What say ye?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I haven't noted any unusual "frame" wear on my SIG P320F 45. Note that SIG calls the FCU the "frame" and what would ordinarily be called the frame is the "grip module". I have occasionally seen P250/320 grip modules available for a little under $40.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't see how the "grip module" could wear unless you drag it along the pavement. The slide runs on the metal carriage (frame) that sits inside the "grip module". Not sure about a cheap feel. It is made of polymer, no different than the myriad of polymer guns that are already on the market. I have a P320 .40 Compact Medium. I really like the feel of the gun.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

No issues with mine either. P320 compact in 9mm, all good to go.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 2 frames for mine and both holding up well so far.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sold the whole package due to adverse trigger problems,no regrets I have my P220's !


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, so let's back up a point or two...

1) Some faceless voice says: it feels cheap (subjective) and *I* think it's going to wear out too soon (like I've really used it that long to know)

2) Sig, the company who, um, BUILT it, and who we all know doesn't produce JUNK, and sells LOTS of guns to the DOD, and who obviously TESTS their products thoroughly; Sells this gun. I seriously doubt they would produce a gun that the average user would/could wear out(?). 

That's just my logic.


----------

